

Android SurfaceFlinger tricks for fun and profit - there
http://jsharkey.org/blog/2010/07/01/android-surfaceflinger-tricks-for-fun-and-profit/

======
mhd
_"All measurements taken in airplane mode with GPS disabled."_

 _"…the best case overall is about 42% of the original system current,
effectively doubling the battery life."_

If you don't use most of your actual phone features, that is, but still have
the screen turned on. Whereas the regular scenario has those power leeches on,
but the screen off. Still, nice experiment.

~~~
kelnos
Yeah, looking at the battery use meters on my N1, display is usually in 2nd
place at around 25-35% of total usage (with cell standby as the top battery
user). So the savings wouldn't be quite as dramatic, but you could certainly
get some extra time out of the battery.

------
colonelxc
The exciting thing for me is to choosing a flux[1]-like filter at night, to be
easier on my eyes.

[1] <http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/>

------
ZeroGravitas
Interesting. I'd just been searching earlier to see if anyone had created a
green only ereader for OLED displays. I was wondering how good green-only text
displayed since there had been talk about the Nexus One pentile matrix being
sub-optimal for b/w text.

------
akent
It's neat that it can be done, but I'd have to be pretty desperate to save
some battery juice to use any of these in practice.

~~~
mcav
In practice, I charge my phone when I go to bed. So as long as the phone lasts
for the day's usage, I'm all set. (I don't know how long Android phones'
battery typically lasts.)

~~~
Tichy
My N1 is fine for two days, the third day it becomes risky.

